# God's usual way of converting sinners (John Davenport)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2020)

God’s usual way which he will bless for the converting or turning of elect sinners to himself, is by sending his Ministers with a Message from himself to them, in their Preaching God’s Word unto them.

John Davenport, _God’s call to his people to turn to him; together with his promise to turn unto them. Opened and applied in II. Sermons at publick fasting-days appointed by authority_ (Cambridge: John Usher, 1669), p. 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (May 20, 2020)

What I find interesting is that I do not know of any instance in scripture of a person being brought to God via any other way. Of course I don't count the instances of those who God directly spoke towards.


----------

